
Dynamic Robot Construction Kit - ph0rque
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/modrobotics/moss-the-dynamic-robot-construction-kit
======
programmarchy
I'm the iOS Developer on the MOSS team at Modular Robotics. I'm happy to
answer any questions anyone may have regarding MOSS. We're working on tons of
cool ways you can reprogram MOSS including SDKs and firmware APIs.

